# Any news or pics yet???



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Probably too early, but anyone back from the get-together yet??? I just got in from work...it was a profitable day...sold two cars...but still would have given it up to be down there with you guys!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It was a slow day, we caught some pompano and some sailcats. Spent most of the day watching the bikinis and drinking beer.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'll have the pictures posted this week. 

A good time was had by all. Thanks Koz!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Here are some of the great ideas that came to mind. The toothy that fliped Koz was quite big. 


Having trouble posting a pic... what is the trick..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Per VIC's email, here is after Koz got flipped by a big shark... or wave...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

From that angle, it looks like I'm reeling him in...


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

emanuel said:


> From that angle, it looks like I'm reeling him in...


Good thing ya didn't gut hook him!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank goodness for Circle Hooks


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Mullet?*

The real question is: Were there any mullet in the surf to wrangle?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A few towards the end of the day but the I couldn't get to them with the net because the surf was getting too rough and they were out too deep. No problem getting sandfleas for the pompano though.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

The sand flea situation sounds encouraging at least. Big ones, I hope.


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Here are some additional Pics from the outing...









emanuel,Koz,Koz's friend(sorry.. someone help me out here), MarkDido,Riomar,VicIII,VicIIIjr



















Emanuel...Yak out the bait !









Catch of the day !!!

v
v
v
v
 










































 









Hey !! Where did these come from ?!


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Is that an african Pompano???

Chris


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

No. That's a European Kini Fish...


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

A what??

Chris


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I think......*

That's the blue Yum-Yum fish. Very hard to catch.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> That's the blue Yum-Yum fish. Very hard to catch.



not if your blood worm is big enough......


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I threw everything I could for that kind of fish that day, couple nibbles, but no bites. I don't think they were interested in anything I had to offer.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> I threw everything I could for that kind of fish that day, couple nibbles, but no bites. I don't think they were interested in anything I had to offer.


Hey E. Try using natural bait instead of artificial


----------

